# Looking to rehome 7 frogs and their home (near Atlanta)



## Lionheart4G (Jan 22, 2017)

I've got a curved-front 55 gallon tank with stand, pump, mister, lid, lights, etc along with 7 male poison dart frogs that I need to get rid of. 

I was given the tank and (then) 4 frogs a little over two years ago. I've kept them fed and happy in their home since then.
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (This is after I had rebuilt the tank. Most of the plants are gone now)

A few months back, one of the plants got sick and so most of their vegetation has died off. I've started a new job and so haven't had any time to do much more than keep them clean and fed.

2x Dendrobates Auratus (teal/black)
2x Dendrobates Leucomelas (yellow/black)
3x Dendrobates Tinctorius Azureus (blue/black)
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

I'll also include all of the fly breeding supplies I have. Everything will need picked up in Marietta, GA.

I'm asking for a $100 re-homing fee, but it is negotiable. More than anything, I want these guys to go to a home where their owner knows about them and how to give them a great life.


----------



## stepheneashia (Feb 3, 2017)

Is this setup still available?


----------



## Lionheart4G (Jan 22, 2017)

I can't find where to delete this post. The frogs/tank were picked up last night and are on their way to a good home.


----------

